# Moterator Help



## vegassmokeout (Nov 19, 2012)

I posted a Thread (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ird-squeal-like-a-pig-q-view-up-dated-w-abt-s) and somehow the html for the smilies are all showing in the thread.  How can I fix this.  Thanks for our help.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

Oh wow that's just goofy and I've never seen that happen...

bumping cause I don't have a fix!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 20, 2012)

Thanks


----------



## s2k9k (Nov 20, 2012)

I looked at it and don't understand. I tried to edit it and it says it's in "basic text" I don't really know what that is. It says it can be converted to "rich text" but it's irreversable so I didn't try, I didn't want to mess up your thread. You could try that if you want or just let it be. Everyone can still read it and the HTML tags aren't that annoying to me.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

vegassmokeout said:


> I posted a Thread (http://www.smokingmeatforums.com/t/...ird-squeal-like-a-pig-q-view-up-dated-w-abt-s) and somehow the html for the smilies are all showing in the thread.  How can I fix this.  Thanks for our help.


In the lower left of the post is a pencil... mouse over it.... "edit this thread" is the descriptor..... click on it and delete what ever you do not want in the thread....   then submit.....    Dave


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 20, 2012)

DaveOmak said:


> In the lower left of the post is a pencil... mouse over it.... "edit this thread" is the descriptor..... click on it and delete what ever you do not want in the thread....   then submit.....    Dave


So just erase the HTML tags that there are there????  I just don't know what part of the tag to be removed.  That's the part I don't know.


----------



## smokinhusker (Nov 20, 2012)

Yep I saw the same thing Dave said about the Plain Txt and Rich but I wasn't going to be the one to mess it up!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 20, 2012)

Ok well I got it fixed.  Lines like "" <span alt=":grilling_smilie:" id="yui_3_7_3_1_1353002112077_2466" rel="https://statich.smokingmeatforums.com/smilies/others/grilling_smilie.gif"> "" had to be removed.  Thanks for everyones help.


----------



## daveomak (Nov 20, 2012)

Good deal......  Yeah.... I was chicken to start erasing stuff also....   Well, now you know as much as I do..... welcome to the "almost smart club".....   You can be president !!!!


----------



## vegassmokeout (Nov 20, 2012)

Hell no.  Don't put me in-charge of anything.  I screw up enough.  Trust me, I was chicken too and had to research and compare the HTML.  I think i just got lucky.


----------

